# How or why did you choose your dogs' names?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't have my poodles yet, but I already know what I'm going to name them, depending on if I get a male or female, or if they're black and white. I don't spill the surprise ;D even though everyone will be waiting for almost another year at least..

However, from here on I'm going to name all my pets after famous cities. My four month old kitten is named Oslo, he was originally Reno, then Boston, but neither fit, so my boyfriend and I were looking through an arts history book I have and I exclaimed "Oslo!" And it's fit him perfectly.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Holly is actually Hollyberry and that is because she was born on Christmas Eve. Iris was bought to fill the void when my first Whippet died, and I had seen the movie City of Angels. The GooGoo Dolls had a song for the movie callled Iris, and the storyline and song seemd to fit my experience with my boy passing away. Thinker was from one of my Mom's litters, and he was the puppy who would sit back, watch the other pups try things, then he would just do it after watching their attempts. You could see him sitting there, with the little gears going in his head, thinking, thinking, thinking...hence the name.

Last years litter of pups were all named (registered names only) after Beatles songs. We have an Arreau's Sgt Pepper, Golden Slumber, I'll Follow the Sun, etc. This years litter, with the events that occurred when the pups were born were all registered named after Michael Jackson songs. We have a Man In the Mirror, Smooth Criminal, Rockin Robin, Rock With You and Thriller. You will be able to figure out my age by what I name the pups, because I intend to go with James Taylor songs, Joni Mitchell songs, Cat Stevens songs Jimi Hendrix songs...all artists that were huge when I was a young teenager.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am someone what into cars so I picked Enzo as in Enzo Ferrari. 

Red Ferrari's are always eye catching  There is a fairly new model that came out called California so I added that to his registered name. Ironically Enzo runs fast as hell hahahahaha

My pups/ dogs go with out a name for weeks until I figure out something based on their personalities lol

With my cats I named them after people or products ex 

Iggy his registered name is kalibobs iggy pop lol 

My female Bleu regsitered name is kalibobs bleu bunny ( blue bunny ice cream company) 

my other female Luna ( looks like the moon) her registered name is kalibobs lunesta dreams


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

My hubby chose Sasha's name...the breeder had originally named her Jamie and we wanted to choose our own name. I chose Levi Blue (because he is a blue poodle plus his mom has Blue in her name (Ash's Mystical Darling Blue Indigo) and I chose Paul Simon because I love the name and of course we mainly call him Paulie. When I chose Paulie, right away my hubby started joking about Paulie Walnut from the Sopranos so I warned him to stop before we received our pup-and he has. I had 5 boys and their dad would never let me name one Paul (although I do have a son named Peter). One of my sons said I should have named Paulie Wrangler instead to go with Levi. I met a woman in Petsmart the other day who had a beautiful young Golden and she sd they named him Bentley and were getting a Royce in a few months as that wd be the only way they wd have a Bentley and a Royce which I thgt was so cute!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I always love themes to a name. 

I have been trying to figure out a theme I would like to go with , with my hibiscus plants. I may as some of you for help later on


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

My first dog was 11 months old when we adopted her from the shelter I managed. Her previous owners had named her Meika (Meeka) so we kept that name... She'd come to the shelter with me and basically had free run of all the community spaces (she couldn't get to the dog runs, but she liked to hang out in Kitty City because the cats were good at pushing food through the grates on their cottages!) If I didn't know where she was, I'd just put on my high-pitched "fun" voice and just say, "Meika-Meika" and she'd come running from wherever she was. I loved my little girl!!! I escorted her to the rainbow bridge on May 14, 2009 and miss her lots!

Juliet was my second adoption and got her name because we had a handsome collie mix named Romeo at the shelter. Romeo was one of our resident dogs who went on visits to nursing homes, assisted living centers, schools, etc... Juliet's name was something different when she was surrendered at the shelter (I can't remember what) but she was only 9 weeks old and it was easy to change at that point... Romeo was big and very fluffy and Juliet was a 9 week old smooth mini dachshund - as a couple, they were a HIT!! 

Hannah was an adult pound rescue. We never knew what name she grew up with (that still makes me sad!) One of my dear volunteers gave her the name Hannah and it just "fit". She's very quiet, calm and well-mannered. She learned her name as if it had been her name all along! She likes it when we call her Hannah-banana!

When my daughter got her spoo she thought long and hard about a name... She finally decided on Chalumeau because she thought it was a pretty word (it's a musical term that used to define the precurser to the clarinet, but now is used to describe the lowest "throat tones" that the clarinet can produce.) My daughter is a music nut (seven years in school band and 5 years in choir) so she liked that the name had a musical connotation. Chalumeau's nickname is "Meau" (sounds like Mo), but Katy wanted her to have a fancy-shmancy poodle name so she comprised a name using Meau's parent's names (sire = Chase; dam = Candy) so Meau's fancy-shmancy name is "Chasing Chalumeau's Sweet Etude" 
(Etude = a composition that combines exercise in technique with a greater or lesser amount of artistic value - sort of a practice piece) and Katy's purpose in acquiring a standard poodle was to practice her grooming techniques... (Whew! that was a long explanation! Sorry!) 

Lucy is easy!! She's a Redhead!!! LUCY, I'M HOME!!!  Other contemplated names for our newest pack member were: Shiraz (a red wine), Ladybug (a red bug - which is also where Lucybug comes from!) and all the more common ones like Ruby, Rose, Reba, Garnet, etc... Her registered name is Arreau's Rock With You since all the babies in that litter were named after Michael Jackson songs and since the breeder asked my opinion on which song name I'd like I chose "Rock With You".

It's a good thing you didn't ask how our kid, cats, birds and horses got their names or I'd be talking FOREVER!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Kitty is named for miss Kitty on Gusmoke cause of her red hair  Rojo is red in Spanish .


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris was already called Paris. Actually when I first heard the name, before I met the dog, I thought "ohh, that's gotta change!" but after meeting the dog, nothing else could suit her more perfectly than "Paris"!!

My first dog, Riki, was named after my mums dog that I grew up with; Kiri (swapped the letters)

My rat litters are always themed too, one was Dr Suess characters starting with w,y,z (Yizz, Wumbus, Wocket etc) another one was precious stones/metals (Jasper, Titan[ium], zircon, Helo[tite] etc) and my latest one was birds (Sparrow, Finch, Falcon, Kestral etc)


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Matrix was our foster puppy and his litter was the "M" litter. We knew we were getting a pup from that litter, so we offered some names. Matrix was one of them, and the dog guide school chose him for us. 

As most of you know, Mitchell came to us as Michael, but that's my dad's name. We wanted some similar to Michael, so Mitchell was the name we thought was closest.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Vinnie was from the "V" litter - his registered name is Karbit's Voices In My Head - Vinnie just worked for him. It fits his personality. His call name didn't have to begin with "v" - just the registered name.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Perry, well, his name is Pierre. It's french, he's a poodle, I didn't know at the time that poodles didn't come from France. I sent my mom a picture of the poor little guy, and she said "he's a really light apricot, we had one of those, his name was Corky Pierre." So his name is Corky Pierre, but it went to PierryBeary, and now PerryBeary, so now just Perry. Really exciting, I know!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> My rat litters are always themed too, one was Dr Suess characters starting with w,y,z (Yizz, Wumbus, Wocket etc) another one was precious stones/metals (Jasper, Titan[ium], zircon, Helo[tite] etc) and my latest one was birds (Sparrow, Finch, Falcon, Kestral etc)


Oooohh do you breed rats duster ?? I'm jealous, hubby won't allow it (jerk). 


Jazz is short for Jasmine. She came already named when we adopted her and even though I didn't like Jasmine as a name my husband wouldn't let me change it, said it wasn't fair to the dog. So I shortened it to Jazz. I call her Jasmine if I'm annoyed at her for some reason. guess thats just a reflex like calling your kid by the their full name when they are in trouble lol. Thanx to Disney Jasmine is a pretty popular pet name around here so it seemed only fitting that when I realized nobody had ever bother to send Jazz's registration papers in I should do so. Which gave me the change to pick out a reg. name for her. She's <kennel name> Whole new World, since she was the first poodle in our family it really fit, plus thats the big song in the movie 

Saleen was a lot more fun to name, since she was a puppy. Her breeder had been calling her Gracie, but I already had a gracie so that had to change and she was still young so Hubby didn't object. He drove up to get her for me on his own which was really nice of him and since he's so obsessed with his Mustang I decided it would be fun to do a car/mustang themed name. (haha side note, I am getting him a little baby t-shirt for christmas that reads "my daddy drives a 'stang") Anyway the Saleen is one of the more premium modified modles of the ford mustang, happens to be one of John's favorites and is my favorite. Sooooo, Saleen it was, which is pronounced by the way -Salene, not Say-leen, which everybody seems to call her. Thats the reason for her nickname of Beanie. Hehehe Saleenie Beanie, it helps people understand. She's registered as <kennel name> Mustang Sally 

Howie is short for Eisenhower, which is a dumb name but I didn't have anything to do with that hehehe. The other breeder named him after our stud dog Ike, which he assumed we got from Eisenhower. Nope, Ike is a charatcer in the play Okalohoma which his breeder's daughter was in at the time he was born, thus the name. Ike was almost two when we adopted him so I didn't name him either lol. 

Wonder is just Wonder, it's a wonder she lived.... What could be a more fitting name? She's reg. as "Something to Rave About" I got the name Wonder from a series of books I used to read as a young teen about horses/horseracing. The first book in the series is A Horse Called Wonder, and the story of how she, the horse, was born and written off as probably going to die and then amazes everybody by thriving (and in later books becomeing an incredible racehorse against all odds) pretty much mirrored what had happened with Wonder. So Wonder she became. Interestingly enough the rest of Wonder Pup's story also kind of mirrored the books, champion show dog, no health issues, sucessfuly bred and her son Mr Wonderful (who is ALSO from the same series of books and is a foal from Wonder the horse late in the series) is doing well in the show ring now.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Fun thread...
here's my name reasoning; the boy's name Rogan \r(o)-gan\ is of Irish and Gaelic origin, and its meaning is "red-headed". So I thought it was fitting and liked the sound of it  From that, I came up with his registered name; "Silken's Red Rogue O'Dugan" a rogue is a mischievous person (and a short form of Rogan - we actually call him that alot!), so that was very fitting esp for a new puppy! and the Red, obviously, for his colour, and the O'Dugan part, well his daddy is Dugan, and O' is a short for "son of" in Ireland  Dugan is an irish name too, my hubby is Irish, born in Belfast actually etc... so anyway thats where the celtic influence comes from. I've always loved Celtic stuff, so it all worked for me!! :clover:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I had been reading the Wizard of Oz at the daycare I sub at during the summers, so after we finished reading the book & watching the movie 
I had the opportunity to actually see Wicked live in Cleveland ((one of my favourite books)) and thats where the name came from I orginally picked a boy from the litter and was going to name him "The Wizard of Oz" and call him Wizard but the breeder sold him after I had picked him and Luckily for me I got Elpihe instead ^_^
and the name just suits her she has her moments of wickedry lol
Her names Elphaba Emerald, emerald is her months birth stone ((May))


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Originally, I had wanted to name him "Dexter" after Dexter Morgan from the TV show, Dexter. But whenever I called him that it wasn't quite right. Close, but not THE name. 

Me and my brother were tossing around names one night, and we had a bunch of really fun ones lined up. I have always adored the name Charlie, and suggested that, but neither of us liked it for the dog. Immediately, my brother connects Charlie with "Desmond" from the characters on LOST. :lol: It was a joke at first, but it was so perfect! We loved it!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Birdie said:


> Originally, I had wanted to name him "Dexter" after Dexter Morgan from the TV show, Dexter.


Love that show!! We don't subscribe to Showtime though, so have to watch the last season's DVDs when they're released!! It's such a weird concept to actually like a serial killer! Does that make me a sicko?? Oh well, I've been called worse!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Love that show!! We don't subscribe to Showtime though, so have to watch the last season's DVDs when they're released!! It's such a weird concept to actually like a serial killer! Does that make me a sicko?? Oh well, I've been called worse!


Isn't he a serial killer that kills the bad guys? I don't watch it but I've seen previews. I still think it is a little weird to like a serial killer though.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Isn't he a serial killer that kills the bad guys? I don't watch it but I've seen previews. I still think it is a little weird to like a serial killer though.


Yep, that's him!! And thanks for validating my concerns about being weird!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I was about to type that at least he does something for the common good which in a way it is but due process buddy. Oh aren't most serial killers a little um, insane? Is he? I've never watched the show.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I was about to type that at least he does something for the common good which in a way it is but due process buddy. Oh aren't most serial killers a little um, insane? Is he? I've never watched the show.


Sorry to hijack the thread!! We can PM after this if you want!  The first season explains why Dexter does the things he does - When he discovered that Dexter was following textbook examples of becoming a serial killer, his adoptive father, who was a policeman, taught him how to choose his victims (usually people who've been through the due process and have been released due to technicalities and always people who've killed others) and how to "get away with it".

I actually don't see him as insane, more coldly calculating - but in a likeable, boy-next-door sort of way (geeesh, it's hard to explain my affinity for the dude... He's a killer, but he has principles DANG it!!!)  Can't wait for the next season to come out on DVD! 

OK - Carry on with the "why I named my dog" thread!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Eh, it's my thread I started it so I say this applies.LOL


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Aaaaaalrighty, then!! You da BOSS!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah sometimes but not often.LOL


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Tuesday came with her name, I like it and I think it fits her. I mostly call her Tues (twos).

Cher is named after the singer/actress Cher Bono, my little diva dog and plus I LOVE Cher the singer and it just fits.

Clover my mom named, her same was Shasta but my mom wanted Cloe and I comprised with Clover.

Betty was named that because her brother was Walter, Betty and Walter just go together.

Cici was found on Craig Road with a Cat so it was C.C.

My Moms Poodle jack was organically called Coco Peaches! I about died and said that has got to change! SO I loved the show Winn & grace and Jack in my fav and Karren calls him Poodle so he became Just Jack!

My Moms Tzu was called Molly when we got her and that had to change as we had a Molly, so I did a Poll on another forum and we picked Ginger, I suggested it to my mom and she liked it. 

BTW I LOVE LOVE LOVE Dexter! My Aunt and I watch it every Sunday.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

When we adopted Romeo he was 12 weeks, very small for his age and only 15 lbs. (Now he is a BIG boy,vet says 26.5" 74 lbs) and he was really scared and neglected, though not abused. He was stuck to me like glue and always sat with me. My hubby came home one day and we were sitting together, cuddling and since my name is Julia he just said, oh look at the Romeo and Juliet. It just seemed so right that it stuck. 

Brandy was named that because she reminded my hubby of the drink, lol. When I am annoyed, I call her Brandalynne.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Hehehe Purplepoodle... "JACK 2000"... I love that show. I soooo want to be Karen but sober Hehehe.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> When we adopted Romeo he was 12 weeks, very small for his age and only 15 lbs. (Now he is a BIG boy,vet says 26.5" 74 lbs) and he was really scared and neglected, though not abused. He was stuck to me like glue and always sat with me. My hubby came home one day and we were sitting together, cuddling and since my name is Julia he just said, oh look at the Romeo and Juliet. It just seemed so right that it stuck.
> 
> Brandy was named that because she reminded my hubby of the drink, lol. When I am annoyed, I call her Brandalynne.



That is so cute! I also love the name Romeo for poodles... Good choice.  If I get a white standard, I want to name him Romeo. I also find it coincidental that we're both named Julia! Looks like we're name twins, haha.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Love that show!! We don't subscribe to Showtime though, so have to watch the last season's DVDs when they're released!! It's such a weird concept to actually like a serial killer! Does that make me a sicko?? Oh well, I've been called worse!


Same here! My whole family loves Dexter. We get the DVD's from Netflix and just marathon it on the bigscreen.  We don't want to pay for Showtime since Dexter's the only show we watch on there... But we definitely are huge fans. Dad still slips and calls Desmond "Dexter" from time to time since he liked the name so much haha. 

And I gotta say, I've always liked the bad guys, and now I can get away with it cause he's the protagonist! :lol:


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Fonzie's name is Arthur Fonzerelli (from _Happy Days_). My daughter suggested the name after we all commented on how wild he was when we adopted him. He's sassy, but still lovable, just like The Fonz!

My lab, Chipper, is named after Chipper Jones, the much loved 3rd basemen of the ATL Braves (like most of the other labs in GA - lol). He's also the old man of the group (almost 13!), just like Chipper Jones of the Braves now is.

My brindle boxer, Duke (age 7), came with that name when we adopted him. I don't like it, but he was 5 when we adopted him from his former family, and we didn't have the heart to confuse him by changing it. He acutally looks like Yoda from _Star Wars_! He has a black mask, almond shaped eyes, and natural ears that kind of stick up. :rofl: We lovingly say that he's so ugly, he's cute! We love him dearly.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Sport came prenamed. HE was 4 when we got him and was too old to change. I've got to say its the most inappropriate name possible for him as he is the world's biggest couch potato.

Betty Jo came from Petticoat Junction. The character on the tv show was a curly redhead that was a sweet tomboy. So much like our Betty Jo.

Betty Jo's registered name Arreau's I'll follow the sun was after a Beatles song as was Jenny's who is Arreau's Golden Slumber.

Jenny was originally named Bronwyn. But my kids couldn't pronounce it and I didn't like it so she became Jenny after the Jennifer on Hart to Hart.


----------



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay, I'll start with Ray-Ray

1.) He came into rescue and we looked up famous visual impared people names.. came across Monet and decided that was perfect for him! Except... it didn't quite fit his personality.

So we shorted it to "Mo"... unfortunatly, that's way to close to NO! and being a small puppy, the first word he learned. So, we moved to the last part of the name and called him "Nay-Nay"... then Nay Nay sounded...kinda...dumb. Within the first week it his name changed from Nay Nay , to "Ray-Ray"...as in another very famouse blind person... Ray Charles.

He's got a few switch-up... like "The Ray Man" or... "Mr Ray." Or..."Wrong Way, Ray!"(normally when he's barking at nothing at all, but is certain something is there to bark at)

2.) Hal, 11 yr old Westie was named after Malcum In The Middle's dad.

3.) DaZy, boston terrier was a misspelling for "Daisy" when my husband made her tags. 

4.) Gozer, a Bichon Frise is actually not our dog, but belongs to my oldest daughter who lives on her own now. She moved into an apartment that dosn't allow dogs so he's with us untill her lease is up. He was named after one of the 'dogs' from GhostBusters

5.) Cloud, a three yr old Pyre, named after an Anime Charecter. And the fact he's snow white and big.


and one of my favorit names of all time...

6.) McLovin'! A 2 yr old Saint Bernard. (He'll be 2, Dec 5th)-- My husband named him that. When my husband went to go get him there was a two hour drive one way. By the time he went to pick him up, he saw this emaciated, half bald (from Mange and sevier skin infection), gawky legged dog with a big head. Poor McLovin' was misserable and had to be forced into the car. Terrified, he hunkered down in the back seat untill my husband rolled one of the windows down just enough for his big head to poke out. And that was it! He loved the car from then on. He was named after the kid in Super Bad


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Birdie said:


> Originally, I had wanted to name him "Dexter" after Dexter Morgan from the TV show, Dexter. But whenever I called him that it wasn't quite right. Close, but not THE name.
> 
> Me and my brother were tossing around names one night, and we had a bunch of really fun ones lined up. I have always adored the name Charlie, and suggested that, but neither of us liked it for the dog. Immediately, my brother connects Charlie with "Desmond" from the characters on LOST. :lol: It was a joke at first, but it was so perfect! We loved it!


Lol, I love that show, but I agree, it would be a weird name for a dog if you've seen that show lol


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, we've had Saffy for a year, her name is Saffron, but I only use that if I am being really serious and it means she must stop and do what I say. Anyway, she came to us at 3 1/2 called "Connie". Personally, I really cannot stand the name, and thought it would be horrible for her. We had four days from knowing we were getting her, and getting her, so we had to come up with a name fast. My mother thought Saphire, *gag*, so we compromised on Saffron, and Saffy for short. And hence, her registered name became "KATEISHA ABSOLUMNT FABULEUX", after the Saffron off Absolutely Fabulous, She couldn't be "KATEISHA ABSOLUTLY FABULUS' cos there was a miniature poodle from the same breeder, who is in Canada called that, and it had to be spelt wrong cos we could only have 25 characters. And I went with the French Way because I can speak French, but was really bummed out, cos technically cos she's a girl, it should be "ABSOLUMENT FABUL*EUSE*" but silly character limit, and long kennel name!

Coco, just seemed to fit.

And Duke, came from me searching for ages for a cool name that was strong enough for a Dobermann, but not Bogan sounding.


----------



## BrandonRocks! (Nov 3, 2009)

Embarrassment time.


I got Brandon first and I was determined to name him "Wesley Wyndham Price" after a character on Buffy the Vampire Slayer, but Wesley just didn't fit him. So he went nameless for a few days and then I caught a rerun of Beverly Hills 90210 and the name Brandon just seemed perfect. His registered name is <kennel name 1>'s <kennel name 2> Dancin' with Myself. I love Billy Idol and knew he'd be neutered when older and wouldn't be doing any "dancing" with anybody else.:biggrin1: Plus Brandon is such a joyful, nutty boy he's always been a why walk when you can prance, why run when you can bound? type of dog, in his head, he's always dancing.

Next poodle was destined to become Dylan to keep up with the 90210 theme. Poor boy tho, he was never as cool as Dylan on the show but he was pretty laidback. His registered name needed to incorporate 3 kennel names so it was already a mouthful before we started so he ended up <kennel name 1>'s <kennel name 2> Dylan of <kennel name 3>. We didn't really have many letters left to use by the time all the kennel names were included. 

My husband took alot of crap in the police academy having two mini poodles named after characters on 90210.

Ronda


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Tanner our former stray golden went nameless for quite a while while we searched for his rightful owners. When it became apparent that we wouldn't find them we started working on a name. He is a reddish golden, but even so, still a little tan, so we picked Tanner. A lot of times we call him Tan-man.

Pete is our Great Pyrenees/Anatolian Shepard. He was ten weeks old when he came to live with us. My daughters were infatuatuated with Pete Schlegel, a country music singer from Ohio who had been in our area of Iowa a few times and we had seen him in concert and the girls got to meet him personally. We even took him out to lunch at my husbands resturant when he was in town. We debated for quite a while about his name, my older daughter wanted something different (only because she didn't want to agree with her sister, lol), so Pete stuck.

I picked up Cash as a surprise for my younger daughter this summer. I was afraid she would want a really foofy name and so I thought of names on the drive home with him. I came up with Cash for him and since my husband liked it we suggested it to my daughter and it stuck. I think his registered name will be Broadway's Don't Count Your Cash. Someone asked me if I named him cash because he didn't cost me any (the BYB was giving him and his brother away), I just laughed as we all know that there is nothing as a "free dog" The first vet bill proved that....lol

I keep this saying in mind for him, as I love this dog more than any dog I have had since my Great Dane. "I may not have a lot of money, but as long as I have Cash, my life will be rich!


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

I usually name my pets after gods - black cat Nemisis - red cat Ra, but couldn't find a nice name to fit a black toy poodle bitch. Deciding I would call her after a capital city, I hit on Paris. Hubby hated it and as he was not keen on a dog at all, I gave in when he came up with Inca. By the way he loves the dogs to distraction now. Inca is due to have puppies in spring and a little bitch will be called Gaia (earth mother), if I keep a boy his name is up for grabs. The horses show names were made up from how I felt about them - Slater is full of mischief and a little B. As I couldn't call him that, he became Jolly Jestor. Dennis - although he is now 16.2, I always called him little boy, so as his dad is Blue, he is called Westside Little Boy Blue. The Westside is the breeder's affix.


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

My dogs are named after expensive watches, the kind you don't see on a regular basis. My husband is a watch freak, and named both dogs. Vaus's registered name is Nobility's Vacheron Constantin Tour de I'lle, and Pann's registered name is Nobility's Panerai Luminor. Panerai is a maker of diving watches in Italy. Vacheron Constantin is a maker of million dollar plus watches in Sweden. The boys do have Italian and Swedish backgrounds.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Its the only name everyone could agree on!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

vacheron said:


> My dogs are named after expensive watches, the kind you don't see on a regular basis. My husband is a watch freak, and named both dogs. Vaus's registered name is Nobility's Vacheron Constantin Tour de I'lle, and Pann's registered name is Nobility's Panerai Luminor. Panerai is a maker of diving watches in Italy. Vacheron Constantin is a maker of million dollar plus watches in Sweden. The boys do have Italian and Swedish backgrounds.


I just asked my husband about this because he knows a lot about jewelry and watches (been in the business for 13 years) and he knew immediately which watches they were. Sooo cool!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

*this is gonna be a long one*

Duchess, Bobby Kaden and Madeline were all named before we got them. 
Jamie I just liked,Brian seemed like a Brian LOL. 

Gotti's registered name is " FrostFire's Boozinodaw Gijigate" its Ojibua (SP) for "frostfire's catch a ride moonshine" (I didnt come up with it) but the last word is pronounced GiGEE Gotti and gotti seemed cute. 

Einstein was in show coat (even though he was a pet puppy) when we got him at 6 months. he had a big white fuzz head and looked like Albert Einstein... which is really funny, because he is dumb as a rock sometimes. 

Willow- my husband named her, he kept wanting to name her stupid things like "Muffin" and "neptune" then he said "Willow" and it stuck.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Some of mine have invention themed names. My first undocked girl I named Prototype, her daughter (better structured) is Amelioration.
The parti male I bought (since neutered and re-homed) is Copyright, and his daughter out of a solid brown is Key Element.
By the time I bred my first parti, I was nutso over the show Project Runway, so that's how Runway got her name. The whole litter I named after people on the show- Tim Gunn, Michael Kors, Uli, etc.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Some of mine have invention themed names. My first undocked girl I named Prototype, her daughter (better structured) is Amelioration.
> The parti male I bought (since neutered and re-homed) is Copyright, and his daughter out of a solid brown is Key Element.
> By the time I bred my first parti, I was nutso over the show Project Runway, so that's how Runway got her name. The whole litter I named after people on the show- Tim Gunn, Michael Kors, Uli, etc.


Thats pretty cool and I LOVE THAT SHOW TOO!!!!


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

We waited almost 10 days after we got our first spoo to name her - she was born on my mom's birthday, so I wanted to do something with that. My mom's middle name is "LeEllen," so we named our puppy "LeEllen, Belle of the Ball" She LOVES every kind of ball - and wants to fetch unceasingly! We call her "L.E. Belle" (pronounced "Ellie-Belle"). 

Smurfy's name is "Murphy's Romance L'Dunari," and we call him "Smurfy." We live in Boise, Idaho, home of the Boise State Broncos - with the blue turf football field. "Smurf Turf" is what Boiseans affectionately call the field. "L'Dunari" is a take off of Eregon "dragon lore" which I understand means "heart of hearts."


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

We just received Mitchell's papers and his registered name is Highprofile Xylophone hahaha! Being a musician, I love it!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohh, I just thought I never explained Paris' registered name too; Ravissant Lieber Lutetia.
I sorta rescued Paris, and it was only with some digging a bit of co-incidence that I managed to track down her breeder. Paris wasn't registered, but seeing I wanted to compete with her, I had to register her (NZ has an 'obedience' register, for ANY dog [including mongrels] not already registered on the 'purebreds' register) I asked if the breeder would let me use her kennel name; Ravissant Lieber, and she was proud to let me. I initially went for just "Paris" on the end, cos it was easiest! But "Paris" is the registered name of a kennels in NZ, so I couldn't use it anywhere in her name... *sigh*

After a bit of research, it turns out "Lutetia" is the old (like, 1st or 2nd century or something) name of the city Paris. It fit, so we went with it. I occasionally am silly and do call her Lutetia, just to confuse her and laugh at the faces she pulls trying to understand what I'm talking about. lol!

FD


----------



## jenny (Jan 10, 2010)

Phooey came with the name Porter which I didn't like. I was thinking about giving him a Greek mythology name but none of them quite fit his personality. Then like a bolt of lightning from mighty Zeus the name Phooey popped in my head and it fits him perfectly. :flame:


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

We adopted my shar pei at 5 mintns old. She was going to be a show girl but turned out to be a mini instead of a standard and mini shar pei can't be shown in AKC. Her reg name is My Star and her call name had been Star. Can you get any more lame? Since she didn't really know her name we decided to change it. We looked through a chinese dictionary and decided on Xin-Jie (zin-gee) which we think means butterfly. We usually just call her Xin.

When I was driving home with Mercury I decided I better name him quickly otherwise there woukd be a battle with the kids at home. I had picked him because he was laid back but also because he is so fluid moving, has a nice square build and is silver. Fluid silver=Mercury. It also helped that my daughter is obsessed with mythology and Mercury is the Roman name for the Greek god, Hermes, the messenger god. His registered name is Mercury Etre Aux Anges which means something like Mercury over the moon which is how I feel about having him.

When I went back and got Jupiter later I had decided to go with the god theme and decided on Zeus but my daughter thought since we went with the Roman version with Mercury we should with him as well. Jupiter's registered name is Jupiter Nouvelle Lune because he is pretty much my daughter's dog and she is OBSESSED with the twilight series and nouvelle lune means new moon.

The sad thing is that most people assume that Mercury and Jupiter are named for the planets when infact the planets are named for the Roman gods.

We also have a cat named Apollo2. Apollo the first died a few years ago and looked just like Apollo2. We also have a cat who my 5yr old named Ghost Freak after a charactor on his fav cartoon, Ben 10. She is a CRAZY cat so it really does fit her.

My middle boy has a hedgeog named cactus for obvious reasons.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

My pup is coming from an Obama themed litter. his registered name is the Kennel's name Beaudacity of Hope. His name right now is BeauBeau. We thought we'd call him Beau, but decided that we have a friend named Beau, and it would be confusing when he came over. So, now we are trying to think of names for him when he comes home. 

Our Shar-pei mix is named Midge. We named her after a character on That 70's Show. Midge, Donna's mom :lol:


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

I currently have 2 dogs:

Zachary who is a minature poodle and we were going to call him Maxwell (Like the beatles song Maxwells Silver Hammer) In retrospect that would have been a very bad idea.

But he already knew the name Zachary, that is what his breeder had been calling him. So we kept his name but shortened it to Zack. Well I still call him Zachary but my husband calls him Zack. He also goes by Zackie and Zackattack, those are his nicknames. He comes when called to Zachary, Zack, Zackie, and Zackattack. 

Anyways so we just kept his name and it fits.

We gave him the name Zachary Trouble. Which loosely translated means "God Remembers Your Trouble" and he has had a rough go the first year or so of his life and is finally healthy and he makes strides every day. Someone has been watching out for him.

This is him:















Sasha my Terrier mix, I had planned on naming my next dog Sasha for a long time. Ofcourse I planned on my next dog being either a Siberian Husky or a German Shepherd...but that wouldn't have worked with apartment living and I fell in love with this little Terrier mix puppy that needed a home. And the moment I saw her I knew she was a Sasha.

Now I liked the name Sasha because of the NCIS Actress Sasha Alexander (she played Kate) but I like the meaning of Sasha.

Sasha means "Defender of Men" and though she can bit a bit shy and skittish she has come to my families defence a few times now and we are so lucky to have her. She has saved my life more than once. One night we were sleeping and smoke was backing up into our apartment through the fire place due to the neighbors burning and not opening the flew (i think that is what you call it), she alerted us to it before it got bad. 

And shortly after I got pregnant a boxer was running loose ahead of its owner and we were outside and the dog had known aggression issues and Sasha fought it off. And Sasha is much smaller. She didn't have to do much she got between us and starting barking and growling at it until it backed down, the owner than caught up and grabbed it and leashed it, the owner had 2 small children. This all happened in a matter of seconds.

I told her she needed to get that dog under control.

So Sasha has been my defender a few times now.


This is her:


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wonderpup that is too funny, my lil girl insisted on naming our toy poodle Jasmine and I didn't like it, but how do you argue with a 5 year old, so I said we would just call her Jazzy for short. So now her name is Jazy she never gets called Jasmine, except when someone asks what her name is and Kelsey jumps into tell them it's Jasmine, but we call her Jazzy. lol.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

My husband and I are artists and we like the abstract expressionist artist Gorky. It seemed an unusual name and it so much suits our pup.


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

I've always tried name themes, but have never stuck with them for more than a few pets.
I've had (Johnny) "Cash", (John) "Denver", "Toby" (Keith), (Mama Cass) "Elliot" (although he really didn't get his name from her, it was just a way to fit his name into my pattern).

Elliot the black lab actually got his name from ET. I had been trying different musician names on him for days and days, but nothing was sticking. He had been Hendrix, Jimi, Morrison "Morry", Carter, and some others, but nothing was right. On the 4th of July I was at my parents and we were watching ET, and the puppy slept through everything, except when ET said "Elliott". Throughout the rest of the night my dad kept saying "Elliott" in his ET voice, and it just stuck. I changed the spelling to "Elliot" in order to fit in with my musician theme.

Esme took me weeks to name. I picked her out when she was a few weeks old, and visited her weekly. I knew I wanted something shorter than Elliot's name, and it had to fit her spunky personality. The breeder joked that if I didn't come up with a name for her that they were going to name her for me. Esme had been on my long list because I liked the meaning (beloved), and on the day that the breeder told me that they were going to name her, I sent them a message that just said "Esme". I honestly have no idea why that was the name that immediately popped in my head when they asked for her name, but it fits her to a t. Later I found out that her name is also from a movie (Twilight.. I had never seen it), so that started (and ended lol) a theme of movie characters.

Ivy just happened. She had occasionally been called "Peaches" by the breeder, but she didn't respond to it, and I hated it. I like my dogs to have names that are somewhat uncommon, and Peaches is heard everywhere. SHe needed something that had a classic, old hollywood feel to it. I originally tried Audrey, but it didn't fit. She was a Vivienne "Vivi" for a few days, but my roommates couldn't remember it, so I kept looking. I was just tired of thinking about names, and just started calling her Ivy. It was somewhere on the long list of names that I had written down. It doesn't fit her at all, but at the same time it kind of works. I have no idea why I didn't start calling her "Clara","Nora" or "Clementine/ Clem", which had been my top choices at the time. I still look at her and think that any of those 4 (including Vivienne)would fit her so well. Oh well, I like Ivy and she knows it now. 

I've had cats named Violet, Augustus "Gus" (both from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory) and Juliette.


----------



## miket (Nov 18, 2009)

when my current poodle Markus was a pup seven years ago he had a nickname: We called him "Enron" because he could shred documents so quickly.

I prefer "Germanic" style names: Gretchen, Giessla, Jesko, Markus, etc

Mike


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, so my husband and I FINALLY figured out a name for our new pup. He will be called Django. After the jazz guitarist, Django Reinhardt. Where it came from, I'm not sure, it was a brilliant stroke in the shower :lol:


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

*tina* said:


> Ok, so my husband and I FINALLY figured out a name for our new pup. He will be called Django. After the jazz guitarist, Django Reinhardt. Where it came from, I'm not sure, it was a brilliant stroke in the shower :lol:


I like it!! Actually, I love it. I love musician names 
Some of the best names just happen. Esme's name came to me while I was walking through the kennels at work. I had written it on my list weeks prior, but it wasn't one of the names that I had been thinking about. When it came down to it though, "Esme" just popped in my head and I quickly texted it to the breeder. I can't imaging calling her anything else.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I just wasn't thrilled with BeauBeau or Beau. Gosh, when I set up his first appointment at the vet today I was like..."His name is Beau, but I plan on changing it" :lol: My son wanted to give him a Star Wars name. I'm just not that big of a geek :rofl:


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Birdie said:


> That is so cute! I also love the name Romeo for poodles... Good choice.  If I get a white standard, I want to name him Romeo. I also find it coincidental that we're both named Julia! Looks like we're name twins, haha.


That is too funny. :biggrin1:

I forgot to mention that we named our Havanese Bugsy because he was so tiny. When we got him at 12 weeks he was 3.5 lbs, and as little as a bug. The name eventually evolved to Bugsy Segal, cause he is such a little gangster.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

When i got Mister at 8 months old his name was Sammy. I lived with my sister at the time and her Pitbulls name was Sampson, so i stopped calling him Sammy while i thought of a new name. Nothing was really coming to me and i just started calling him Mister Man (because he's a boy and a gentleman at that lol)....So the name stuck. Now its just Mister or Mist. Sometimes i call him "B", no particular reason either lol maybe just for a shorter name.
My other dog Osita we had since before she was born and it means little female bear in spanish. It suited her perfectly because she was a small little fluffy black and brown ball of fur when she was born. When people ask what her name is i just say Rosie because no one says Osita right lol. She has no many nicknames too...lets see its Rosie, Roo, Poo, Scoops, Bebe (like baby), Posey, Ositita, and so on. We've had her for almost 15 years so the nicknames just kept adding up lol. Everyone in the family has a special nickname for her. Ive had the girl since i was 7 years old :0
And little miss Gracie Lou came to me with the name Grace, i just made it Gracie. Ever seen Miss Congeniality? Her full name is Gracie Lou Freedbush (or however you spell it) Ha Ha poor dog. So her nicknames are greasy (because when i first got her she really needed a batha nd was very greasy, so it just stuck). Sometimes its just Grease, Lou, hmm i guess she doesnt have too many nicknames.

So thats my weird pack.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Flip was originally called Holden (from The Catcher in the Rye) and I thought it was a fabulous name...until we met him. Holden is more of a rebel name, and Flip is just a pure clown. My husband and I knew we were going to adopt him when we met him, but we didn't take him that night, we wanted to get everything set up first (crate, blankies, toys).

That night we were talking about it over dinner and we decided that we wanted a pretentious French name (yes we knew poodles were German, but everyone was making fun of us for adopting a poodle. I have always been a 'tough dog' type girl). So hubby suggested Phillipe'...Flip for short. If you met him, you'd agree his name suits him perfectly.  Everyone who encounters him agrees! He is like a ambassador for Poodles, I swear. Because we keep him cut so short, he really seems to attract manly men. They are always shocked when they find out he is a poodle, not a 'doodle'.:fish:

Echo (our african grey) is named after the nymph. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echo_(mythology)

And our Cavalier King Charles Spaniel is "Jack" which is a nickname for his <Kennel Name>'s Union Jack.

The clinic cat (my part time cat?) is named P.J. for Paper Jam. He is always messing with our printers.  Our big back printer/fax is his favorite place to sleep because it is so warm.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

For our first poodle we choose Dima it is a girl name in Arabic but a boys name in Russia. Well our Dima is a girl  Dima, an Arabic name for a girl, meaning "downpour", "first rain" or "the cloud that bears the first rain".

We did not get Charly until he was one and a half so we did not want to change it, it is a little bit hard for kids and older people to pronounce since it is not Icelandic but who cares  

Then there is the newest addition Vaka, well she is named after my hubby's favorite company :doh: 
the name is Icelandic and a girls name so it is ok, it means to stay awake of be alert. My hubby got to choose her name since I got to name Dima.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Sigur Rós have a beautiful song called Vaka.

Edit: Actually, I think it's spelled Voka, not Vaka. It's still a pretty song though!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Marian said:


> Sigur Rós have a beautiful song called Vaka.
> 
> Edit: Actually, I think it's spelled Voka, not Vaka. It's still a pretty song though!


Well now she is named after this song  I have never heard it before was just checking it out it is beautiful.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Riley was my first AKC registerable dog ... my boss brought him over one night and said " here we are leaving him overnight and you can let us know if you want to keep him in the morning .. oh and his name is Oliver"...LOL..well he knew I had been looking for a dog and his son had bred these labs .. However I was looking for a more medium to small size dog..well before the morning he had a new name and a place in my heart...his father was Rex and his mother Duchess so he became Sir Riley of Mihart..

Robbie's puppy name was Frosty and I just couldn't see calling Frosty all the time..LOL..but his breeder wanted his register name to reflect his parents Autumn Snow and Harvest Moon..so he became Truwain's Autumn Frost of MiHart..

Cedar I didn't get until he was 9 months old but I had known him since he was born and I had always loved his name anyway so he is still just Truwain Cedar..(plus after having to fill out Robbie's full name on show entries the short name is soooooooo much easier..LOL)

Flyer was born during our local kennel club's agility trial..his breeder does the lunches/hospitality at our trial and her husband called to let her know that Fibbs was whelping..by the time she got home in about 2 hours she had already had all 5 pups..so they all got agility names and I kept his name as I helped to name some of them..He is Redfern's High Flyer...some of the others from that litter are "Raisin the Bar" Raisin, "Sprouting Wings" Sprout..*G*


----------



## Suggsy (Dec 18, 2009)

Suggsy is named after the lead singer of our favorite 1980's band - MADNESS (showing my age now arent i) :rolffleyes:
Anyway, the lead singer goes by the name of Suggs. We just adapted it slightly to SUGGSY.

If we went with Suggs's real name then we would be calling 'Graham McPherson' when we went for a run in the park, and that just does not have the same ring to it does it?) :rofl:


----------



## monkey (May 12, 2009)

Our older poodle we named Monkey. He was a stray who found us and he was in rough shape and looked EXACTLY like Chewbacca or an Ewok. We first searched Ewok names, but couldn't find any that really settled. I didn't want to call him "Chewy" because that didn't sound quite right either. So... the kids would dress him up (before he was officially "ours" so he hadn't been groomed yet) and he let the kids tote him around like the picture below - and he'd put his arms around their neck and his little legs around their waists and it reminded me of someone's pet chimpanzee or orange orangutan. We tried calling him "Monkey" and it was the first name he'd really responded to, so it stuck!

Our puppy we named Apple. We tried Gretel first - then Echo - then Apple. The name was chosen because a) she's sweet like an apple and b) she's an apricot poodle - and the tip of her fur was apricot, but when you'd look closer to her skin, she's white. Reminded me of an apple that had been sitting out for a little while - when you look past the apricot layer, it's bright white beneath. It's the perfect name for her! 

(I like non-human names for our pets. We also have a lab/Shar-pei mix. DH and I could not decide on a name for him and finally picked "Harley." Then, a couple years ago, new next-door neighbors moved in with a 4yo daughter named Harley. It caused a lot of confusion sometimes! lol



















(he cleaned up nice):









And bitty Apple girl:


----------



## run-poodle-run (Feb 10, 2010)

roo the rescue named himself roo ---he says it a lot. Like a coyote.


----------



## cerulia (Jan 7, 2010)

My husband is Lithuanian and insisted our first dog (spoo) had a Lithuanian name. We spent hours deliberating before settling on a Lithuanian word modified. "Vilkas" means "wolf" in Lithuanian but I thought it sounded harsh so we have "Vilka" instead. Neat thread!


----------



## LexisMom (Feb 16, 2010)

Lexis full name on her paper is Lexus.But we call her Lexi..my Moms poodle was named Rexi so I guess it just fit.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

brandonrocks! said:


> my husband took alot of crap in the police academy having two mini poodles named after characters on 90210.
> 
> Ronda


:rofl:


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

this is neat to hear all the stories!

My little sister (10 1/2 years younger) named Zulu. when she was 4 or 5 she had a stuffed rotti dog that she took every where with her and its name was zoo. she decided that my next dog just HAD to be named zoo. Well, i told her no and she wasn't too happy.... then i told her that i would name a dog zulu and we could call her Zu (among all her other nicknames, Zeus, z, Iszuzu Zoolander, Iz...) she was happy with that and when i started looking for a poodle she held me to it...

Mighite was nameless for at least 3-4 days, i knew i wanted to continue the 'ite' tradition (first dog, Trinite, cat's full name, Chasite....) well i was living in the dorms at the time and i took my new puppy out for a walk and ran into a friend who off hand and jokingly suggested i name my dog Sir Beefcakes the Mighty... um, yeah.... we changed the spelling a bit. (Sir Bephkakes the Mighite) My roomate at the time was so frustrated with the name search that at the same time she named him Patches (which she still calls him to this day) off of Dodgeball's Patches O'Hullihan (sp?) so his other name is Mighite Patches O'Hullihan. Poor guy... i still call him Bubba too cause thats what i called him his first few days... and Bug... good think he's a smart border collie... and Zulu's a smart poodle.....

had to throw in, im a sucker for middle names so M is Mighite Jaimes and Z is Zulu Kaetlin.


----------



## nab (Sep 25, 2009)

Pedey, being a rescue, came to us with the name of Peter.

So that we didn't change it completely, we named him Pedey after Dustin Pedroia, from the Boston Red Sox (his nickname is Pedey).

We often call him Piedmont which is actually more fitting for him and his 'french attitude'.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I chose Bella because she is. And I'm pretty sure she's the 100th dog in our city with that name. LOL.


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

My husband bought Prancer for me for Christmas so I decided I would name him after the reindeer. I took him out to potty and the way he was prancing around in the back yard fit him perfectly. His registered name is Mr Royal Prancer Jo. Named after my his parents and my babies that passed away. Bubba was named because on the way home I keep asking him if he was going to be my buddy somehow by the time I got home he was named Bubba. His registered name is Powder Puff he was named before I got him. He is solid white with pink skin. Never has had any tear staining or discolorations and he is 9 yo.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Birdie said:


> Originally, I had wanted to name him "Dexter" after Dexter Morgan from the TV show, Dexter. But whenever I called him that it wasn't quite right. Close, but not THE name.
> 
> Me and my brother were tossing around names one night, and we had a bunch of really fun ones lined up. I have always adored the name Charlie, and suggested that, but neither of us liked it for the dog. Immediately, my brother connects Charlie with "Desmond" from the characters on LOST. :lol: It was a joke at first, but it was so perfect! We loved it!


I LOVE the name Dexter!! Always have, but it really stuck after I discovered the show. If my next spoo is a black male, his name will be Dexter. 

Flash was in the Star Wars litter, and his name was Yoda. I actually considered keeping it, but I know too many other animals named Yoda. 
I wanted a literary name, and one of my favorite books by Stephen King has a German shepherd named Mr. Dillon in it. So I had a puppy named Dillon for about six months, but it never quite suited him, and everyone always called him Dill or Dilly anyway. I put out an SOS to my family, and my Grandpa said why don't I call him The Flash? I think he was half joking--he was a bit overwhelmed by my rambunctious poodle-- but it just fit him so perfectly!


----------

